# Topics > Projects >  OpenCog

## Airicist

Website - opencog.org

OpenCog on Wikipedia

Leader - Ben Goertzel

----------


## Airicist

OpenCog simple inference example

Published on Jul 31, 2016




> This video shows OpenCog doing some simple abductive inference based on Probabilistic Logic Networks. The reasoning is simple; what's highlighted is the systems integration of reasoning with language comprehension, generation and sentiment analysis, in a system integrated with a robot (a Hanson robot here represented by an avatar that connects to the actual robot via ROS).

----------

